# Which martial art is this?



## Kindbutnotasucker (Jul 12, 2019)

(Apologies - you must get sick of this question!)

I have in mind my ideal martial art, and wonder if someone could say which martial art describes this best.

It is totally reactive.

It evades the punch or grab, upsets the attacker's balance or at least moves into a position in which the attacker is vulnerable, and gives 1 or 2 debilitating strikes.  “Evade, stun, run” might be the motto.

It believes the key to effective fighting is footwork and balance.

Apart from the strikes, it has very soft and graceful movements.

 It may involve swaying the upper torso like a boxer to avoid punches.

It encourages self-discipline and many traditional Eastern martial values, but always aims to be practical.  

It does not involve grappling because the aim is to strike quickly and run away, not to enjoy fighting.

Altho in training the movements look very graceful, it is lightning fast in the combat situation.

Does that ring a bell?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 12, 2019)

You're thinking (combat) tai chi, possibly baguazhang. If you were to include grappling (in an art that does not "enjoy" fighting), it could be (likely tomiki) aikido as well.

For all 3, itll be tough if you're looking around for a place to train to find somewhere that teaches them effectively


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 12, 2019)

Also the more effective it is, the less graceful it will probably look to the untrained eye. Hopefully as you become more skilled, the 'graceful' stuff will start to look ridiculous.


----------



## Kindbutnotasucker (Jul 12, 2019)

Thank-you!  Bagauzhang looks promising....


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jul 12, 2019)

Kindbutnotasucker said:


> It may involve swaying the upper torso like a boxer to avoid punches.


If you

- dodge your opponent's 1st punch, you may need to dodge his 2nd punch, 3rd punch, or ...
- wrap your opponent's punching arm during his 1st punch, you no longer need to deal with his 2nd punch.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Jul 12, 2019)

Honestly the question comes to find from that motto:  what if you cant evade, didn't stun and cant run?

outside of the scope of the thread but it needed to be asked.


----------



## Buka (Jul 12, 2019)

I think it could be either of two.

Might be Ameri-Do-Te






Might be Sinanju.



 

Either way, welcome to Martial Talk, bro.


----------



## Kindbutnotasucker (Jul 12, 2019)

> what if you can't evade, didn't stun, and can't run?



Simple - I'm f**ked.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 12, 2019)

Sounds like the berserker fighting arts of the Vikings.  I wonder if that website is still up?

Or it could be Laap Goch, I think it’s Welsh.

Edit: I couldn’t find the website.  I miss Grandmaster Sven S. Svensson.

Hail Thor!!


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 12, 2019)

Last interview with Grandmaster Svensson:  BERZERKER™ Viking Fighting Arts: Grandmaster Sven S. Svensson

“Always stand and fight; because if you run away you will only die tired”.


----------



## Danny T (Jul 12, 2019)

Kindbutnotasucker said:


> (Apologies - you must get sick of this question!)
> 
> I have in mind my ideal martial art, and wonder if someone could say which martial art describes this best.





Kindbutnotasucker said:


> It is totally reactive.


Pekiti-Tirsia Kali is a Counter-Attack system


Kindbutnotasucker said:


> It evades the punch or grab, upsets the attacker's balance or at least moves into a position in which the attacker is vulnerable, and gives 1 or 2 debilitating strikes.  “Evade, stun, run” might be the motto.


Pekiti_Tirsia Kali has a strong "Evade, Stun, Create Distance" component.


Kindbutnotasucker said:


> It believes the key to effective fighting is footwork and balance.


Pekiti-Tirsia Kali...footwork, footwork, footwork


Kindbutnotasucker said:


> Apart from the strikes, it has very soft and graceful movements.


Soft & Graceful movements; Pekiti-Tirsia Kali not so much. Smooth and Constant is more like it.


Kindbutnotasucker said:


> It may involve swaying the upper torso like a boxer to avoid punches.


Pekiti-Tirsia Kali uses a 'wave in / wave out component for baiting and slipping in and out of range along with footwork.


Kindbutnotasucker said:


> It encourages self-discipline and many traditional Eastern martial values, but always aims to be practical.


Pekiti-Tirsia Kali not so much however in order to become effective it take discipline to put in the time and reps.


Kindbutnotasucker said:


> It does not involve grappling because the aim is to strike quickly and run away, not to enjoy fighting.


Pekiti-Tirsia has takedowns and ground controls but not so much Ground fighting. It is a close quarter system but the main strategies are about versus multiple opponents so getting caught up in a grapple puts one at a disadvantage so you never what to spend much time getting hung up with one opponent. Dispatch and move.


Kindbutnotasucker said:


> Altho in training the movements look very graceful, it is lightning fast in the combat situation.





Kindbutnotasucker said:


> Does that ring a bell?


Pekiti-Tirsia Kali[/QUOTE]


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 12, 2019)

Danny T said:


> Pekiti-Tirsia Kali is a Counter-Attack system
> 
> Pekiti_Tirsia Kali has a strong "Evade, Stun, Create Distance" component.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
 i didnt think to include the system im currently training in


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 12, 2019)

Sumito...  yet another fictional choice.

Silat has many of those principles, if you look around for the right teacher.  Bagua or effective tai chi, too...  So does Aikido. Or many other systems if you choose to practice them that way.  You might consider thinking about any martial art as a tool box; with the same basic set of automechanic's tools, for example, you can work on anything from the most utilitarian dump truck to the highest end custom made Rolls Royce, and everything in between.  You can work on a high performance race car, or a daily driver, or school bus.  Of course, there are some specialized tools for different jobs -- but they really are all just tools, no?  Or a cabinet maker, finish carpenter, and rough-in carpenter all use many of the same tools, but each does different jobs.


----------



## Martial D (Jul 12, 2019)

Kindbutnotasucker said:


> (Apologies - you must get sick of this question!)
> 
> I have in mind my ideal martial art, and wonder if someone could say which martial art describes this best.
> 
> ...



Maybe segals movie aikido, or some other sort of hollywood-fu.  Real martial arts don't give you magic powers.


----------



## Buka (Jul 13, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Real martial arts don't give you magic powers.



No, they don't. 

Uhhhh.

But wait.....uhhh....actually, well, yeah, okay, yes....they do. Sheet, God damn F it all, they actually fricken' do! FuuuuuuuuuuuuuQ!


----------



## drop bear (Jul 13, 2019)

Boxing.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 13, 2019)

Isshinryu. But you must restomp the groin.


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 13, 2019)

Rex Kwon Do is exactly what you’re describing...


----------



## Kindbutnotasucker (Jul 14, 2019)

A big thank-you to all the wonderful posters!  And an especial thanks to those who actually tried to be helpful. 

Yin Style Bagua absolutely nails it.  

Lapp Goch a close second.  

And rest assured that I am definitely NOT one of those dreamers lost in some silly, narcissistic vision of Hollywood's idea of a "solve all your problems” magical martial art.  That comes after my first session!~


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Kindbutnotasucker said:


> A big thank-you to all the wonderful posters!  And an especial thanks to those who actually tried to be helpful.
> 
> Yin Style Bagua absolutely nails it.
> 
> ...


Good luck finding something near you!


----------



## Bruce7 (Jul 15, 2019)

Kindbutnotasucker said:


> (Apologies - you must get sick of this question!)
> 
> I have in mind my ideal martial art, and wonder if someone could say which martial art describes this best.
> 
> ...



It is not a bad question, although you should expect a little kidding


----------



## Bruce7 (Jul 15, 2019)

drop bear said:


> Boxing.


good video.
That is  why boxers do well on the street.


----------



## frank raud (Jul 16, 2019)

Kindbutnotasucker said:


> Yin Style Bagua absolutely nails it.


 Great! Is it taught anywhere near you? If not, it's kind of irrelevant. I live in a city of a million people, a quick Google search tells me the nearest place teaching Yin Style Bagua is about 5 hours away. You have to work with what you got.


----------



## lklawson (Jul 19, 2019)

Kindbutnotasucker said:


> (Apologies - you must get sick of this question!)
> 
> I have in mind my ideal martial art, and wonder if someone could say which martial art describes this best.
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity, what sort of experience do you have with fighting and martial arts?  I noticed that in your description you make some statements which seem to involve assumptions about the nature of fighting which might not actually be correct.

If you have inaccurate inputs then the solution will not be correct.

I'm not trying to be deliberately rude, it's just that, over the years, I've seen countless people say what boils down to, "I know all about fighting works, so teach me how to fight."  When someone tries to point out that their assumptions might not be right, well, it goes down from there.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Kindbutnotasucker (May 11, 2021)

lklawson said:


> Out of curiosity, what sort of experience do you have with fighting and martial arts?  I noticed that in your description you make some statements which seem to involve assumptions about the nature of fighting which might not actually be correct.
> 
> If you have inaccurate inputs then the solution will not be correct.
> 
> ...


None!  Thanks for your input, makes sense.  I am working with a Yin Style Bagua dvd and loving it.  No great ambition yet.  Hopefully in a few years I can attend real sessions.


----------



## Martial D (May 11, 2021)

Kindbutnotasucker said:


> .


----------



## Martial D (May 11, 2021)

Kindbutnotasucker said:


> None!  Thanks for your input, makes sense.  I am working with a Yin Style Bagua dvd and loving it.  No great ambition yet.  Hopefully in a few years I can attend real sessions.


From a dvd you will learn exactly nothing useful unless it's suplimenting live instruction.

If your goal is to look vaguely like you might be doing a martial art that's a decent rout I guess. But it sounded like you wanted to learn something useable from your other posts.


----------



## lklawson (May 12, 2021)

Kindbutnotasucker said:


> None!  Thanks for your input, makes sense.  I am working with a Yin Style Bagua dvd and loving it.  No great ambition yet.  Hopefully in a few years I can attend real sessions.


It can be hard to learn from a DVD.  I won't say that it's impossible but I will say that it requires a lot of extra effort and sometimes a bit of luck.  For many people it becomes next to impossible to learn to fight from a DVD, particularly alone.

That said, your initial description of your "ideal" martial art has a lot of misunderstandings or misconceptions.  For example, there really is no martial art which does not include some sort of grappling, even if it is just a little bitty bit and what "grapplers" would would scoff at as "not *real* grappling."  As an example, even Boxing has a teeny tad of grappling.  Go to any boxing club and they'll teach you about the Clinch, punching into and punching out of the clinch, how to use (within the context of the rules) to restrict your opponent's movement or just grab 2 seconds of rest.

Off hand, it sounds like you might be happiest with a "Boxing for Self Defense" course.  It will teach you to use your hands, quick movements, good footwork, evasive body mechanics, &tc.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

